# Changing out a power supply?



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Had a power surge on Saturday and my poor computer would not power back on. I checked the mobo for lights to see if it was getting any power, and no lights. Made sure the cords were plugged in, etc.

so figured after 7 years the power supply had finally died. Ordered a new one and it will arrive today.

tell me the BEST method for changing out the psu without getting things all fouled up. I have a huge vid card, with two psi connectors, and it appears that I have a small connector on the mobo, one larger 12 pin on the mobo and another medium size on the mobo. I have one connector on the dvd player and then I have a slew of fans (six) that are all wired together and then pigtailed onto a single connector.

I know how to unscrew the psu but how to go about not forgetting what all the wires go to? I am awful about wiring..

What is your secret for making sure that you do not forget which connector goes where?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's the secret:

If the plug fits, you can plug it in.

Seriously, that's about it. LOL  I usually just note where the plugs go on the motherboard and make sure the replacement P/S does two things:

- has at least the same rating as the old one (e.g., don't buy a 150W P/S if the original was 300W)
- and make sure it has at least the same type and number of plugs as the original

That's really about it. The other thing you can do is take a picture if need be.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Thank you, this is my first time changing out a psu. If that doesn't fix my problem, then I am going to rebuild the system and upgrade  or buy a new system. I upgraded my psu from a 500 W Raptor (very old) to a Corsair Enthusiast TX650W. I hope it is sufficient for a future upgrade to a intel 7 with a better graphics card.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

FWIW, some of the power supplies have a hardwired fuse or hidden breaker. It takes a pretty strong surge to do much actual damage.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Taking pictures of something before you take it apart is a good memory aid.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Update on the PSU install -

I unplugged the ATX 4 pin aux connector on the mobo and lo and behold, the PSU I bought only has 8 pins, not four. So went all over looking to see if I could find an adapter, and finally found on the Corsair website that their PSU model like mine has an 8 pin which divides into two four pins..

so tonight I am going to see if that works so I can continue with the install. I hope this works because I really think I want to upgrade my mobo and cpu in the future and if I can figure out all these cables, I should be able to install the mobo by myself.

If not, I will holler for help!!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Update!

It works, it works..my computer is now fixed! 

Yeah, saved repair money and learned how to do it myself. Now I am thinking of upgrading my mobo and graphics card..I sense the start of something fun!!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Good work.


----------

